# Problems Building Cm7



## xfireguru (Jun 10, 2011)

Moderators, please move this if I've posted in the incorrect forum.

I've been trying to get CM7 to build for my Thunderbolt in a fresh install of Kubuntu 64 11.10. It took a while, but I managed to collect all the libs necessary to get through what I was hoping would be all the build errors.

Syncing with ProTekk's repo and following the instructions in his how-to thread I'm finally presented with the following error: 

```
<br />
<br />
frameworks/base/core/java/android/net/Proxy.java:172: cannot find symbol<br />
symbol  : method ipStringToByteArray(java.lang.String)<br />
location: interface org.apache.harmony.luni.platform.INetworkSystem<br />
				if (InetAddress.getByAddress(NETIMPL.ipStringToByteArray(host))<br />
													^<br />
Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.<br />
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.<br />
Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.<br />
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.<br />
1 error<br />
6 warnings<br />
make: *** [out/target/common/obj/JAVA_LIBRARIES/framework_intermediates/classes-full-debug.jar] Error 41<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
```
I'm not sure what it means or how to fix it. Searching on google only seems to bring up a rather quickly indexed link to...my pastebin of the error from last night.

Interestingly, everything builds as expected and produces a perfectly flashable zip when running Ubuntu 64 11.10 in a VM in Windows 7. I doubt the difference is Gnome vs. KDE, but who knows.

If anyone could shed some light on this I'd appreciate it.

EDIT:

I should mention I'm running Java 6 as verified by java -version.


----------



## stmcmurray76 (Aug 5, 2011)

Im getting the same error. I want to figure this out. Unlike you, mine has yet to build a .zip file


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you have the proper version of java installed?


----------



## stmcmurray76 (Aug 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Do you have the proper version of java installed?


sun-java6-sdk


----------



## Phantom3 (Jul 22, 2011)

I was having the same problem.

in the Dev Section they have a thread on building.
Here is my post from there 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1984-tutorialhowto-building-cyanogenmod-7-for-the-htc-thunderbolt-final/page__view__findpost__p__243939


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I would recommend running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. No problems here. Also on Ubuntu I noticed it helps to have the open jdk installed rather than Oracle. No idea why.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

stmcmurray76 said:


> sun-java6-sdk


You need the Java JDK to build. If you only have the SDK installed, it doesn't know how to compile the Java.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

do i have to use dhackers repo for the framework or has koush's been fixed?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

...


----------

